# teak filler



## ricko (Feb 17, 2013)

hi Have been doing a lot of teak furniture as of lately , have been playing around with different fillers. Not happy as of yet any pointers? I usually just apply 3 or 4 coats of teak oil ,what ever it takes .


----------



## CNYWOODS (Apr 22, 2012)

Oil won't absorb into filler? 
What are you filling or trying to fill?
Indoor or outside furniture?


----------



## ricko (Feb 17, 2013)

indoor furniture, most is veneer, but the solid pieces looking for a filler that comes close to matching the oiled wood


----------



## CNYWOODS (Apr 22, 2012)

are you trying to fill Screw holes, cracks, voids, grain?


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

Teak is a wood that is dense, rich in oil, and if aged properly, impervious to splitting and even pests like termites, even in the outdoors. The teak wood should be sanded down to a smooth feel with fine grit sandpaper. At this point, 5-6 coats of teak oil should be applied to the wood to give the furniture a smooth and shiny surface. Sanding is the key.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

On raw wood you can mix colorants to what ever wood putty you like to make it match the teak. Use a piece of scrap teak treated with the oil as a guide to mix the filler. The tinting colorants a paint store uses in their machines to make paint can be used color the wood filler.


----------



## ricko (Feb 17, 2013)

SteveI have been mixing different stains with wood filler, just cant get what I want .


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Teak varies in color. Can you post a picture of the teak treated with the oil? I'm thinking you might need some green colorant in the mix.


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

Why not use something other than teak oil and save you some trouble from trying to match a filler? Teak does vary in color, and once you get close to the color your wanting on one piece, the color may be different on another piece and you will have to match it again.

You can apply a film-building finish, such as varnish, lacquer or water-based finish. A film finish will provide the best protection against liquid penetration. (Keep in mind that Danish teak furniture is finished with a thin coat of very durable conversion varnish, not oil as is sometimes claimed).

Especially if you’re using varnish, but also with other finishes, you should wipe the wood with a quick drying solvent such as naphtha, lacquer thinner or acetone just before applying the first coat of finish to remove the natural oil from the surface. Then apply the finish quickly after the solvent flashes off (dries)—before the interior oil has time to work its way to the surface.

Don’t be fooled into thinking that you should use a product labeled “Teak Oil” on teak wood, either exterior or interior. Teak Oil is a marketing term. It has nothing to do with teak.


----------



## ricko (Feb 17, 2013)

I usually sand , then clean pores with acetone. I then put teak oil on and wipe excess off after a few minutes let dry over nite and proceed for 4 or 5 coats to I get a nice finish . Its just were there is holes ect trying to fill and get the oiled look , as steve said have been mixing stains into filler to come close .


----------



## ricko (Feb 17, 2013)

Steve Neul said:


> Teak varies in color. Can you post a picture of the teak treated with the oil? I'm thinking you might need some green colorant in the mix.


steve I have not oiled yet!! I have tried on previous jobs , on a learning curve with this teak filling matching .
normally I mix stain into filler to match stain on job , but to match a filler to raw teak with oil on it different story


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

Tinting to match oiled teak will be a never ending job as the color will vary slightly almost every time. You might try applying the filler, sanding, oil, then touch up the filler with color, then apply your several coats of oil over your touchup. Try on scrap wood of course.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

ricko said:


> steve I have not oiled yet!! I have tried on previous jobs , on a learning curve with this teak filling matching .
> normally I mix stain into filler to match stain on job , but to match a filler to raw teak with oil on it different story


When matching the color of the filler you have to go by the finished color more than the raw wood color. I'm not sure of the outcome mixing stain with the filler. If it was a water based filler and water based stain it would be alright but if you mix oil based stain with either a solvent based putty or water based putty the stain isn't compatible. It would be better if you got some universal tinting color to modify the filler color. 

I looked at the color chart on Famowood putty and they list one Oak/Teak which looks to me about the color of raw teak.


----------



## ricko (Feb 17, 2013)

steve yesI use all water base. I use a filler called timber mate , great stuff, and yes your right I am trying to get finish col [oiled teak.I have come very close as the timber mate I can mix each filler to each other to create colout.I have in the past filled in to make look like a knot in wood with lots of frigging around.


----------

